# Body Art ...



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't remember if we've been over this. But I'm thinkin' of getting a few tattooes ...and I was wonderin' if anyone on here has any. I got some pretty decent ideas... so, I'll share 'em ;

On my right arm ... from my shoulder down to my elbow will be 'hanging' chains ... and on my arm, over the chains will be the 11 Sqdn. symbol (For my dad, although he hates tattooes... haha ) ... On my left arm will be 'hanging' barbed wire, with the Alive Man (Pearl Jam symbol) over the top. 

On my right shoulder blade will be the Audioslave symbol, big 'n' red ... with Audioslave in black through it. On the left shoulder blade will be a werewolf 'pouncing' out with chaos written beneath it's claws. 

ANd for now, I think I'll have AC/DC (with the lightning bolt, not a line) on the right side of my stomach.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm with your dad. I hate 'em myself. 
I almost got one when I joined up, but thought better of it at the last minute. Now I'm glad I didn't.

However, if you're gonna get some, maybe something that won't ever go out of style maybe? You know, 'cuz the Alive Man symbol might look kinda dorky in like say twenty years or so. I dunno, just a thought. The chains and 11 Sqn. symbol sound kinda cool though.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

I can understand people not likin' them. Perfectly understandable. I don't know, maybe in 20 years it'll all look stupid. Being a dumbass teenager though - I ain't goin' to look into the future.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

Im getting one put on my ankle, its gonna be small, mostly because when I get really old and rinkled I dont want it to look like I shit my down my leg.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, and Canada also had it's own SAS company at one time...for exactly two years. 
Between 1947 and 1949. Why did we disband it? Why else? We're cheap. 

But now we have JTF-2. 
Big whoop, eh?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

Y'know the British SAS was disbanded after World War II, right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2006)

As a matter of fact I did yes, but I'm trying to slam the Canadian military mentality here. Do you mind?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2006)

When getting a tattoo, make sure that your tattoo artist uses natural pigments. This is really important if you want them to keep vibrant colors for years or be a faded blob after 20. I had the USAF lettering done with artificial pigments and it's a blobby blue/black now. The Eagle and the filligree that went above and below it still have their colors (natural pigments).

It's kind of hard to tell in the picture, but there is a big difference between the lettering and the other parts.

Just make real sure it is what you want before doing it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

PlanD the only thing I would say is maybe try something small first, to see if you like it and if you can stand the pain. I have about a 10" tattoo on the back of my calf. It is a White Tiger (famous Asian god) crawling its way up my calf, in behind it is written in Japanese the gods name. It has alot of symbolism in Asia and martial arts. I am very into martial arts for many years now. It was my first tattoo, the guy doing it said wow you are starting out big with this one. Then he started the tattoo, after he started he told me the back of the leg (on a man) is the second most painful place to get a tattoo (worst is the rib cage) !!! I was like do think you might want mentioned that before you started, he laughed, so did I (alittle). After about 3 hours of pain it was done and I love it and have had many many comments on how nice it is. The arm, shoulder and back hurt alot less then the calf did, it feels like a red hot knife that is scraping into your skin over and over and over again. I am thinking about getting one now to do with my new daughter (she is now 2 years old). But I put in about 6 months of planning what I wanted before I got and I have never regretted it. Good luck


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 28, 2006)

> in behind it is written in Japanese the gods name. It has alot of symbolism in Asia and martial arts.



How do you know that is what it says though? For all you know it says 'Fish Bowl Soup' or "Me Ruv U Rong Time"


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> > in behind it is written in Japanese the gods name. It has alot of symbolism in Asia and martial arts.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that is what it says though? For all you know it says 'Fish Bowl Soup' or "Me Ruv U Rong Time"




Research and like I said I am into Martial arts and know people who speak Japanese.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2006)

My Tattoos....


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jan 29, 2006)

My ex-girlfriend had the star of Nadriel just above her left bum cheek  Her best friend had an elven star from the Silmarillon above her right one as well  

Short term, their cool, fun and can be a really good addition.

However, if your looking long term, don't get one on any large muscle mass and steer away from anything really large. Both the tattoo process and the tattoo istelf atrophy muscle, and can significantly weaken the muscle around the tattoo area. 

A friend of mine is having real trouble because she got 4 large-ish multi colour tatoos up her right calf about 15 years ago, and she is having difficulty rebuilding muscle after she broke her leg.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks ... I really have been wanting these for ages though, and have finally got the money to get them done. I'm starting with just the chains on my right arm and I'll build from there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Well I have 6 tattoos here the pics of them:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

This here is my next tattoo that I am going to get sometime in the next 2 months. I have slightly censored it as you can see for this forum so that it does not offend anyone or will not be concidered pornography. 

It is going to go on the opposite shoulder as the other angel so as to have a good angel and a dark angel guiding me. The good and the bad, the yin and the yang.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

Haha ... that looks sweet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah I really like that one. I have had that design for a few years and was actually going to get that one in October 2005 instead of the Lady Justice but I had injured my back and did not want to get a tattoo when I a fresh wound. I will get it soon though, without the word censored ofcourse!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

It'd being censored would make it more comic ... so, yah. It'll look awesome ... I can't quite find what Werewolf I'm goin' to get though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

For me when I get a tattoo, I have to think about the design for a very long time. It has to have meaning for me in order for me to get it.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I was thinkin' of getting bulls march on their back legs , it sounds comical but I reckon with a decent artist you could get it pretty mean. I want a Vulture somewhere too - 'cos they're awesome animals!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Just think about what you are getting first. It is forever.... Yes you can have them removed but it is very painful and time consuming and expensive as well.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I know ... I've been thinking about those that I said in the first post for a long time. Especially the 11 Sqdn. with chains one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

To me they are like drugs. If you really like them go for thet, but I warn you, once you get one it is hard to stop.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been told. I know a lot of people who have them and say they are addictive. Don't worry, I'm not rushing into this, I've been thinking about it all for a long time. I've even had my girlfriend draw chains and the symbol on my arm the other day, so I can see what it'd look like.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Well have fun with it, thats all I can say.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

Jabberwocky said:


> However, if your looking long term, don't get one on any large muscle mass and steer away from anything really large. Both the tattoo process and the tattoo istelf atrophy muscle, and can significantly weaken the muscle around the tattoo area.
> 
> A friend of mine is having real trouble because she got 4 large-ish multi colour tatoos up her right calf about 15 years ago, and she is having difficulty rebuilding muscle after she broke her leg.



I have never heard of a tattoo effecting muscles, certainly not causing atrophy. Lack of use causes atrophy. If tattoos effected muscles, you would think the military would ban them altogether. A tatoo only effects the skin and is like a colored scar.

Your friend having trouble rebuilding muscle after a leg break is more likely caused by nerve damage from the fracture than from tatoos.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to put my 2 cents into this also.



Jabberwocky said:


> However, if your looking long term,



With tattoos there is no short term, they last forever....




Jabberwocky said:


> don't get one on any large muscle mass and steer away from anything really large. Both the tattoo process and the tattoo istelf atrophy muscle, and can significantly weaken the muscle around the tattoo area.
> 
> A friend of mine is having real trouble because she got 4 large-ish multi colour tatoos up her right calf about 15 years ago, and she is having difficulty rebuilding muscle after she broke her leg.



That is just silly....

I too have never heard of anything like that. I just checked with my friend who is the artist that has done 3 of my tattoos and he told me that it never leaves the skin. It does not penetrate the muscle and therefore can not weaken the muscle. 

I have 6 tattoos and have never had that problem....

Your friend is experiences this because of degenerative problem or something but not because of her tattoos.

Here aer some common questions about tattoos, and I can tell you that they are true because I have 6 of them:

*How deep does the needle go?*
A tattoo is a shallow wound or penetration to the skin. Your skin is made of two main sections of skin, the epidermis and the underlying dermis. A tattoo is placed into the dermis area. When you pluck or tweeze a hair, you are pulling from the same area that the tattoo needle will go. As an example of depth, look at the inside of your wrist, where the vein can be seen. A tattoo in that area will not puncture the vein, when properly done.

*Is there any blood?*
We do not tattoo into the circulatory blood system. However, there are some body fluids involved and minor skin surface bleeding similar to a shallow scrape. Most people are amazed at the lack of bleeding involved. Care should be taken by the customer to prepare themselves for the tattoo.

*How long does it take to heal?*
This answer varies as to the person, the health of the person, type of tattoo and location of tattoo. Generally, you will care for your new tattoo for the first two weeks, with healing time averaging 7 - 10 days. Your artist will go over the best method for you and your type of tattoo.

*I have actually found about 2 weeks is the norm. - Der Adler*


*
How is the tattoo applied? What can I expect?*
Basically a solid needle will push a small amount of dye into the skin surface. The body will heal the skin over the dye resulting in a permanent tattoo when healed. To receive a tattoo, your skin will be washed and shaved in the area you desire the artwork. A pattern or a guideline will then be applied. Your tattoo will begin with an "outline" where the basic form is laid out. Then artist will begin the "shading", basically putting shadows and dimension to your tattoo. Then, if desired, "coloring" is added one color at a time until the tattoo is completed. Your tattoo will then be bandaged.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

From personal experience, the feeling was like being snapped with a rubber band continuously. Not pain really, more of an annoyance (I have a very high threshold for pain though). Afterwards, during healing, it feels like a sunburn. The 10 day itch is the tough part. As it heals, it starts to itch. If you scratch it, you run the risk of screwing up your tat.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I've heard varying degrees from annoyance to unbearable pain. I, personally, do have a high tolerance for pain. I've been injured more times than I can remember, and all quite serious (by child standards). I have nine scars, not including my scars from my operations ... for example, I sliced my finger open with some scissors while at work (It was 3am, my brain was slowing down) but I just carried on working like nothing had happened. It started hurtin' 10 minutes afterwards, and blood was all over the place ... but hey, I wanted to finish.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

Then you will probably just feel annoyed at it. I have to admit that there were a few areas he hit where it tickled because the needle kind of vibrated the area.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

The thing is I hate pain ... like really try to avoid anything that will cause me pain, I can sometimes take stupid risks ... but other times I'm like "no way" ... but when I do actually get hurt, it's not that bad. Like when I snapped my finger in a door ... full on snapped it... not that bad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2006)

Pain is something that can be controlled.... I also have a very high tolerance level to pain, but that is because I was trained over years to be that way...

pD, it aint that bad man, just remember, the closer the tattoo is to bone mass, the more pain is going to be involved...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, and afterwards you can go get pissed and show it off.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm just going to get the out-line done of the chains first ... 'cos I was thinkin' the detail I want 'em at it might be quite expensive for the whole lot at once. And obviously less pain ... for the moment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2006)

To me it really does not hurt at all. To me it did not feel bad at all. If it did, I would not have 6 of them.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 31, 2006)

If I'll ever have a tattoo (doubt it), then it'd be something like this:


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

hey this might be a cheaper and safer solution and is actually a hot commodity for bikers not just types like myself, the babes are diggin this big time


----------



## Pisis (Jan 31, 2006)

lol


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2006)

That might look okay when on a bike, but I would imagine wearing one into a pub.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2006)

If I'm gonna wear things like that on my arms, Im goin for the whole body suit, like the fella below...


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2006)

what a dick !

actually I use to wear fully on black/pink spandex bike suit which would drive the red-necks, I'm excluded of course...........totally insane, loved the cat-calls until they saw my face and they shrieked finidn out I was a guy.

those thilly savages

Alt ♫


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2006)

The guy above kinda gives cyclists a bad name, huh erich???


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2006)

not a very well formed suit to the chaps physique and please dump the shoes !

Alt ~


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Never knew "fathers for justice" had a keen cycling hobby


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2006)

definately an imposter CC !


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I got it done ... but not what I said I was going to get done first. Instead I got this (Apologies for the poor picture, it's from my phone). And it doesn't really hurt .. just stung a big when goin' over my shoulder blade.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2006)

Not bad pD....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the tattooed club. Looks good.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. Cost me £100 ... well worth it. I freakin' love it! You'll see me next Audioslave concert ridin' the fuckin' crowd and showin' that mother fucker off. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes welcome to the club pD.

100 Pounds though! Damn tattoos are expensive in England. I paid only about half that for the Lady Justice on my right arm. I dont think I have ever paid that much for a tattoo and I have some qualitiy work!

It does look good though pD.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you. My next one is goin' to be around £150 ... it's a vulture with it's wings out on my left shoulder blade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy crap how big is it for 150 pounds or are all tattoos in England that expensive.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

They're all expensive. The cheapest one I'm gettin' done will be around £80. My friend has one that's not finished yet and it's already cost £850.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats freakin insane dude.... Shop around and try and find a small time tattooist who will do the work for less.... WWWAAAAYYYYY too much loot for some ink brother....

And BTW, Adler, ur new piece is excellent....


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

The Audioslave tatt was at a small time place. It was the cheapest I could get it, one place quoted me £200 ... another £150 ... but the place that did it quoted £120 ... but he knocked £20 off 'cos it was my first.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

Goddamn, remind me to never get ink done whilst on the British soil...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

Everythin' is expensive in Britain these days. By the time I've finished with my body, I reckon it'll rack up to around £2000. Unless I go visit Adler ... and get some done where he has 'em done...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

I am friends with the Tattoo Artist and he gives me a good price. Tatts are expensive in Germany as well but no where near the prices that you are paying pD.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll have to come over 'n' visit some time then. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Anytime my friend. Ill be here for the next few years. Its actually a pretty interesting story.

Me and my wife had tickets to an Iced Earth Concert and I went to get my first tattoo by him. My wife ended up not being able to go and I was wearing my Iced Earth T shirt while getting the tattoo and he said man I love Iced Earth but the show was sold out! I was like hey man I got an extra ticket and my wife can not go, and asked if he wanted it. He was like Hell Yeah and we went and saw the show together. Great show by the way. Anyhow since then he invites me to Heavy Metal Concerts and I get cheaper tattoo prices and we hang out at the local pub together. Great Guy and good tattoo work.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

And obviously you feel more comfortable with him doin' your tatts ... 'cos with my tatt it was like "Alright, get in there ...ram a needle in ...and thank you, £100" - for the big, detailed, tatts I want to feel a little more comfortable with the people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

A friend of mine at work does Tattoos from his house. He has been tattoos for about 10 years though now. He used to work in a shop but decided to join the Army after 9/11. He has the complete set up in his house and does great tattoos.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll have to go over there for my more detailed tatts then. I've got an airport a mile away ... so with some money in the bank ... I might come 'n' visit you and let your friends mutilate my body with ink.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Anytime, I have 2 guest bedrooms so and I will be in Germany for the next 4 years probably.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 10, 2006)

... here's some of the ideas I'm throwin' around ... the pictures (especially the dragon ones) are more for the idea ...I'm not havin' the picture done. But yah ...basically these are what I'm havin' done or want doin' in the future.

As for the dragons, I've posted the pictures for the kind of dragon I want ... I like the Drake ... the skull face ... and body looks awesome. And the stance is perfectly suited ... he'd be about 8 inchs high on the right of my stomach. That'll be one expensive piece too. And I need a really good artist... like REALLY good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

The Red Dragon there would be pretty cool.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 11, 2006)

Well Plan_D at least next time we are both at the same Audioslave concert I know what to look out for lol.

My Tat is an Owl on my bum..... 'Wise arse'. 
It did hurt hun....soft tush, probably woundn't have another, being of the female lot, they dont look as cool. but if I did , I would have a tiny one on my back shoulder area...just an outline one (girly and delicate).

I liked the first dragon (the top one of the three together)....as a Manchester City Supporter hun....NOT a lover of red dragons  



Hey Les...Batman has let himself go these days hasn't he  .


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes he has.....


----------



## plan_D (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got a new one ... on my chest ...all the pics at the moment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool I think I will get my 7th tattoo sometime in April when I get back from the United States.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

Not bad pD... Did u see the pic of the Tatt that my kid just got???


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope. Where is it? Any family members tatts should be posted in here too ...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

Now I finally see how u look like - it wasn't obvious from the mugshot picture... Nice tattoo as well, the 1st Dragon is best in my opinion


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2006)

This is it as a new one... Its almost done scabbing up....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice. Is that his first? Some people would say that's big for the first. I'm gettin' new ideas all the time, the problem now is that there's not enough body.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes that is his first one, and it is alittle large, I agree, but he's a man now, so pfffftt.... Its his back...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 5, 2006)

plan_D said:


> the problem now is that there's not enough body.



Be careful - you might end like this guy...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

True, on the back isn't that bad. No where near anything like on the chest. Adler will most likely appreciate the difference in feeling. Your sons tattoo does look really good though, Dan ... tell him some piss-ant Limey says his tatt rocks ...  

Don't worry, Pisis, I've already said I have to be able to cover them up with shorts and t-shirt ... so no below the elbow , no below the knee, none on the neck or head.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Since my nickname is "Colonel Chaos" to a lot of people , and I'm well known to be extremely chaotic at times. I thought a Chaos symbol would be quite appropriate for a tattoo ! 

So, I found one ... which was good, but not really all I wanted. Then I found another - and combined them ! And I've put it on my back in a picture to see how it'll go ... ::Note - obviously it won't have the white on it (in the last pic) ... ! Also - the first two pictures are the Chaos symbols seperate , the third is combined - obviously.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah my first tattoo was a small one, then I gradually got bigger and bigger with my designs and work. 

My buddy just got a chaos symbol embedded on a skull tattooed to his fore arm.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

I've just had the start of the Chaos symbol ... I also got my Alive Man image sorted out. I go to a new tattoo artist, he's only been in town two weeks and he's awesome. Free hand ... and cheap. The picture is my starting of the Chaos tatt, which my girlfriend watch happen. Come this thursday they're starting on my arm and alternating between the two until they're finished.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent, very large size as well...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Aye. I'm sitting down with the artist and discussing the one on my arm, he's designing it there and then. Then I'm taking the picture and burning it after he's finished so no one else can have it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2006)

Good stuff. I think I will go in a couple of weeks and get my next one as well.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 24, 2006)

I know this is late and a little off topic but it's just a little update on tattoo related muscle atrophy from those of us of the un-tattoed kind

My friend is still having muscle mass building problems in her calf and thigh after her broken leg, most particularly in the muscle immediately under and sourrounding the tatoo. She can run and walk normally, but the tissue under and around the tattoo is noticably undersized.

Doing a little research I came across a short article that seems to back up her problem: http://www.annals.org/cgi/reprint/133/2/158-a.pdf

Basically, in the last 2 years, an Isralie (sp?) doctor had 3 cases of patients with recent tatoos, all who ended up with "chronic atrohpy of the muscles adjactent to tattoos on the upper limb girdle area"

I'm not saying it will happen to you, and it seems like a fairly rare reaction considering the number of peropl with tatts, but there is always the possibility.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking good, d.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Update...


----------



## Udet (May 1, 2006)

This is strange...i stayed in England just a few months ago, also i got a phone call from my mother last friday and she made no mention of famine hitting the island.


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

What does your dad say about it, planD?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2006)

Udet said:


> I stayed in England just a few months ago, also I got a phone call from my mother last friday and she made no mention of famine hitting the island.


That was probably the funniest thing u've ever posted here Udet.... I laughed outloud and my kid hadda come over to see, and then he laughed as well....

No offense to u pD, but u are very thin, and the whole famine thing was honestly priceless...

And the work looks great BTW....


----------



## Pisis (May 2, 2006)

Well I noticed that also. Do you know that when you grow bigger your tattoo's gonna distort?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2006)

LOL that is good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

You think he's thin...thats nothing 

Not that I know a lot or would ever get any tattoos, but those look pretty cool, and original.


----------



## Pisis (May 2, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> You think he's thin...thats nothing


Compared to Looma. But he's five years younger...


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2006)

Fast metabolism is what keeps me thin. I eat more than everyone in my family and they're are all much larger than me. I don't care, to be honest. I've had eating competitions with plenty of fat people and come out on top, went against my brother once and ate four meals from the Chinese Takeaway with no problem. 

And yes I know when you get bigger your ink distorts... **** happens.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Compared to Looma. But he's five years younger...



And me, and im only what, 2-3 years younger?

I think I must have a fast metabolism too. I must eat around 3500-4000 calories a day and im thin as a post.


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

but from what I've seen, you're quite tall, ain't ya?
But compared to pD, I'm a fat boy... 75 kg...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

6 foot 4 yes, but im real skinny...


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

the fat will come, don't be afraid...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Oh no it wont


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

If you're sooo addictaed to PC at your current age, I don't want to think what you gonna do when you gonna be rtd...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Im not addicted to the PC, i do play cricket and to be fair I only come on here to talk to my girlfriend, id barely be on otherwise.


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> to be fair I only come on here to talk to my girlfriend


 Who is your girlfriend than? Lanc?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2006)

Ohhhhh....


----------



## Udet (May 4, 2006)

Cheddar Cheese, how many posts do you believe would turn you into a PC addict? 

If 20,286 posts -so far- don´t, then what are your thoughts? ummm...say, around 104,634 posts?


----------



## Pisis (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (May 4, 2006)

And it's 20,826 not 286... Or maybe he posted another 560?


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2006)

I'm 6'1 and 64 KG, last time I checked. It's fast metabolism, and the fat will come in my 30s if I continue to eat as I do. But I do run at least 2 miles everyday, which probably helps at keeping the lard away. 

On the subject of art though, I have had more of my Chaos Star coloured in today. Only two hours work on it though. Just the black ring surrounding it, and a few of the bits in the middle coloured. Not worth a picture.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 5, 2006)

Tattoos suck. Same with piercings.


That is all. Personal opinion and all that.


----------



## Pisis (May 5, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Tattoos suck. Same with piercings.


Yup


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

And as*holes with the "Tattoos suck. Same with piercings" attitude can shut the f*ck up and mind their own fu*king business, personal opinion and all that bulls*it....


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2006)

People who come on to a thread about tattoos to announce they think tattoos suck are dumbshits. Just my opinion and all.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 5, 2006)

I've got a tattoo with my daughter's name on it, and anyone who told me it sucked would end up going fisticuffs with me. And I'm a skinny little (*%er like Plan_D, too. And remember Plan_D, it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

planD knows how to handle his skinny little ***.... 

I also have my son and wifes name on my shoulder, as u can see at the beginning of this thread...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 6, 2006)

Ooooh, sorrrrryyyyy. Didn't mean to strike a nerve, wasn't aware I'd get verbally attacked by internet cyber-warriors. If you could kick my head in in real life is beside the point; the point is, this is a forum. What do you do on a forum? You post your opinions. My opinion is that tattoos are stupid. Dedication ones to permanent loved ones (mother, daughter, etc.) are more understandable, but I still wouldn't get any.

Chill the f*ck out, it's not like I was calling any of you retards for having tats or anything, I don't prejudice people for their choices, I may just not like what they have.


Done. No wonder I left this place, you guys suck at being funny or intelligent (awaits barrage of comments telling me to f-off, the red x is in the corner, you're stupid, f-you, and all that. Any more I should know of?).


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

> Done. No wonder I left this place, you guys suck at being funny or intelligent


Have u completely lost ur freakin mind numbnuts??? As if u actually have a sense of humour... HA! And for the record, the last IQ test I had my score was 168.... 

U shoulda stayed gone....

U knew that by posting ur opinion, u would get the desired reaction u were looking for, which was hostility from the owners of tattoos.... I can clearly see ur little game pal... Ive seen dozens of pussies like urself over the years...


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE: Tattoos suck. Same with piercings. That is all. Personal opinion and all that.
QUOTE: Didn't mean to strike a nerve

Are you one confused individual or what? If you post a blanket statement that is an absolute, you should be prepared to get a beating on the post, especially if you are not putting something positive about the thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

Coming into a thread where people show there tattoos and stuff and saying it sucks is ignorant. If you want to, just start up a tattoos suck thread that would be fine but dont go into one dedicated to showing off your artwork and say it sucks.

I have 6 tattoos and have posted them here allready. I will get my 7th soon and I think that will be my last one.


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2006)

It would have been easier to just say "Hey, they aren't for me" or just kept quiet. But you comment that "Tattos suck" was obviously going to illicit a response. Pull your head out of your backside and keep this in mind...There is a time to talk, a time to listen, and a time to shut the f*ck up. Guess what time it is?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 8, 2006)

Ok, ok, got the message. When I said I wasn't trying to touch a nerve, I meant it. I was expecting a reaction, but that wasn't the sole purpose of my post. I just am too outspoken from time to time. I'll keep out of this thread from now on, but you know my views. Also, thanks to Adler who had the best reply and attitude about it.

Cy'all around in other threads.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2006)

And dont forget, ur opinion, and especially ur feelings, are so very important to us...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 9, 2006)

I'll break what I said, just this one time.

Thanks les. Thanks. No really. _Thank you_ for that fabulous last post. It was so informative and necessary. Heaven forbid you could have just let it die (never mind my hypocrisy), you needed to stun me with such a witty riposte. Wilde would be proud.

And really, once again, thank you! Would you like a cookie or a medal as a prize for your "Best Post Ever" award?







*is done*


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2006)

First off, let me start of with a hearty "You're Welcome..."

Secondly, u've obviously not spent enough time around here if u think I let ANYTHING die....

Thirdly, I took my wittiness and fu*ked Oscar Wilde in the as*.......

Fourthly, I would claim the prize, but as the picture clearly shows below, u've already accepted it...


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2006)

Update on my arm, sorry for poor picture. And it's still yet to be completed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2006)

Hell yeah that is awesome man!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2006)

Lookin better....


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2006)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Pisis (May 16, 2006)

Yup, that's cool!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

It's all done for the moment. I just need to heal then I will start again when I get back from Germany. Here's the chaos star on my back, and the demon. You may not notice the little changes on the demon, it was just a few touch-ups.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2006)

Am I right in assuming that the chaos star is from warhammer 40k? The one on your arm is quite cool, reminds me of some Sabbath artwork!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

The middle part is from Warhammer 40K, yes. But the surrounding parts are some ancient symbol of chaos. The eight-pointed star has long been the symbol of chaos, and many ancient tribes and religions believe chaos to be a good thing. A symbol of change, while others believe it to be a symbol of carnage. 

The center section needs some touch-ups... then it'll be done, but I'll save it for a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Good work there pD, looking good.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a small addition to the art on my arm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Hunter368 (May 17, 2007)

Older thread but what the heck, I never did post my tattoo....so here it is:


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2007)

Not bad... Whats the writing say???


----------



## Hunter368 (May 17, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Not bad... Whats the writing say???



It's a Asian god : White Tiger (who is god of strenght, aggression, honor and a protector)

Writing says : Spirt = meaning I have the spirt of the god or to remind me to emulate such qualities.

It's about 8" long by 4" wide on my right lower leg.


----------



## bigZ (May 17, 2007)

Some nice pieces of art.

I personally have not had any tatoos but can appreciate the finer ones.

I am curious have any you guys got a tatoo you now regret?


----------



## Hunter368 (May 17, 2007)

Nope, thats why you put thought into it before you get one. Never get one based on a fad either......thats just damn lame and you will regret it one day.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2007)

> I am curious have any you guys got a tatoo you now regret?


As Im getting divorced, I regret getting my wifes name on my arm, even if its been there for 20 years....... I told her I was going to get a red X right across her name and she got very upset....

Piss on her....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2007)

Nice tattoos fellas.... I've got three myself and I'm desperate to get more ink.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2007)

Nice dragon. 

And jesus, Dan... I didn't know you were getting divorced. And I have no idea what to say .. 

I've got my next tatt drawn up - I'll scan it in sometime.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> As Im getting divorced, I regret getting my wifes name on my arm, even if its been there for 20 years....... I told her I was going to get a red X right across her name and she got very upset....
> 
> Piss on her....



Sorry about you and your wife Dan....I never knew. Didn't you once tell me you were married for around 20 years. Was it a Irish woman I thought you told me, but that was over a year ago I could be wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2007)

bigZ said:


> Some nice pieces of art.
> 
> I personally have not had any tatoos but can appreciate the finer ones.
> 
> I am curious have any you guys got a tatoo you now regret?



I have 6 tattoos and will soon have my 7th done. I dont regret a single one. I look at it as living art, but I also do a lot of thinking about it before I get it. I dont go into a tattoo parlor and pick a chinese symbol or wolf howling at the moon off the wall and think thats cool, Im gonna get that! 

I think long and hard about the tattoo and it has to have some kind of meaning to me before hand.

All of my tattoos are done with black, white and gray and I go for the portrait look so that it has a realistic old photo look to it.

Here are my two favorites (both taken right have they were completed at the parlor so they still have that reddish tint to them):


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2007)

A arted-out guy for sure!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> As Im getting divorced, I regret getting my wifes name on my arm, even if its been there for 20 years....... I told her I was going to get a red X right across her name and she got very upset....
> 
> Piss on her....



I'm really sorry to hear that mate....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the condolences guys, thought most of ya knew, but now I remember I told just the Mods.....

Yes Hunter, 20 years this past December.... 100% Irish woman with red hair... Evil through and through.... She's attempting to rake me over the coals and Im not very happy about it... Her new boy toy is scared shitless Im gonna find out who he is and wreck him....


----------



## Hunter368 (May 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks for the condolences guys, thought most of ya knew, but now I remember I told just the Mods.....
> 
> Yes Hunter, 20 years this past December.... 100% Irish woman with red hair... Evil through and through.... She's attempting to rake me over the coals and Im not very happy about it... Her new boy toy is scared shitless Im gonna find out who he is and wreck him....



That sucks dude....at least you don't have any small kids anymore. When couples have small kids it can be brutal on both kids and parents.

Best of luck Dan, go out and find a hot young chick to make you forget about your ex-wife. Nothing like a young hard body to make a guy smile again.


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2007)

I never knew Dan Sorry Mate, Ive been there and done it in 20 odd years ago and it sucks big time. i'm sure you'll bounce back but it don't make it any easier at the time.
Everyone puts on a brave front but I know how it feels underneath. you take easy my friend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2007)

when im old enough im lookin at getting some tatts. maybe the ac/dc logo on my left shoulder and metallica on my right. Then the 2 eras of the punisher skulls on my left and right arms. maybe something to do with venom or carnage from spiderman as well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

Think long and hard before you get a tattoo of any theme my friend, it is there forever.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2007)

Wise words Adler.... Never hurts to think one time too many.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

The only one I did not think about was my first one (I still dont regret it, it turned me on to tattoos), but the I spent months thinking about the design on my other 6 before getting each one.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2007)

Same as me mate.... It's no point to get a tattoo just to be "cool". I'm still in the "thinking process" for my next ones. Gives me a headache.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

I am finished with all the deciding for my 7th one. I just need to go and make an appointment with my artist.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Think long and hard before you get a tattoo of any theme my friend, it is there forever.



thanks for the advice adler, it will be a while before i get a tattoo so that should give me plenty of time to think about it


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmm yeah i guess you have gotta think i know a guy who really regrets getting one.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah you need to be sure, I'm still thinking, got some designs just need a decision.

A guy I knew had a small coloured one done under his arm. The dumb kid had it done backwards by accident


----------



## Clave (Aug 17, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has a Gary Glitter tattoo from years back? That would be the biggest kicker of all time, and the best reason never to do it...


----------



## Becca (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the 2 dragons, Horse, barbed wire heart, then a band on my left upper arm and my name in tribal in a circle in a torquoised blue, its cooler than it sounds. lol. NOW I really want the Sun card from the dragon tarot done on my upper right arm in a quarter sleeve. I'd say I was done then, BUT, ya know...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going for an appointment this week to get Dr. Satan from House of 1000 Corpses over my right shoulder.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 20, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I'm going for an appointment this week to get Dr. Satan from House of 1000 Corpses over my right shoulder.



What is that - Dr Satan?

I have a Celtic Cross on my right upper arm, and thinking about what's going to go on my left.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a movie character.


----------



## golfdmb18 (Aug 30, 2007)

I just got my tattoo finished today. I'm super happy how it turned out. Even though I'm sure most of you know, its nose art from the Liberty Belle. An amazing B-17 that I got a chance to ride in last summer.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 31, 2007)

The one item I keep reading throughout this thread is THINK first then some more before you get a tattoo. Damn good advice. My youngest stepson had talked about it for several months but kept changing his mind on what to get. In the mean time he starts dating a girl (read: getting his first two party sex) and decides to get her name tattoo'd on his neck just below his ear in 1 inch square Chinese letters. Now here's some more info...The boy wanted to be a business executive...when is the last time you saw a CEO or CFO with a Chinese tattoo on his neck? Then he decided he was going into the USMC. The recruiter told him "sorry pal but no tattoos like that are allowed because it's too visible" Now he's really kicking himself in the ass for being so dumb. And besides, the chick dumped him two months later! But there is some good news.. they now have a way of getting rid of tattoos by means of a short series of injections. It dissolves the tattoo painlessly. It takes a few months but the results are pretty impressive. My stepsons is completely gone. Unfortunately it cost almost twice as much as the tattoo did. THE MORAL OF THE STORY ? Think real hard before , not after you get a tattoo. I still haven't decided what I want to get, unfortunately I've been saying that for 25 years! Is that whimpy or what?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2007)

As long as you put them in places that can be covered, you're all good. No one is the wiser about my tattooes - unless I want them to know about 'em.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 31, 2007)

plan_D said:


> It's a movie character.



You want THAT on your shoulder????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)

I never get a tattoo unless I think about for a very long time. I have 6 of them now and am ready for my 7th. They are all in covered places though so that the only people that can see them are the people that I want to see them.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 1, 2007)

Got the first (and only) tattoo about four years ago on my calf, and I'm proud of what it stands for, a tribute to my father, a rifleman in the 90th Infantry Division, the Tough 'Ombres. More days in combat (308 days) than any other infantry division in the ETO. 

Bronze Invasion Arrowhead (second wave, Utah Beach), five battle stars (Normandy, Northern France, Central Europe, Ardennes (Battle of the Bulge), Rhineland. Throw in a CIB, Bronze Star and a Purple Heart; that's why I wear shorts whenever I can.


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2007)

Guys, i will always respect everybody´s hobbies and interests...surely some of my own could be of no interest at all to some people while of course i can find people who enjoy the same things i do.

With regard to tattoos, it is clear they are not for me, and would never dare doing something like putting ink underneath my skin, but i understand and respect -again- the fact so many people are attracted to them.

But now allow me to make fun on something that shows TV makers are really really running out of topics, or who knows, they probably ran out of topics and are now trying to make a program on whatever silly aspect of the life of human beings...have you seen a People Arts program focused on some tattoo shop? 

I am sure people who do not care for tattoos -like me- are out of the question so i´d ask this to the people who do like tattoos and/or have tattoos...do you really care at all about the reasons some barely literate dude or tramp might have in order to go to some tattoo shop and have one especifically designed for them? Is it relevant or enlightening to hear all those arguments both the tattoo designers and their clients exchange in order to put tattoos?

Is it possible that by watching such program a people that is attracted to tattoos can find some help in making a tattoo choice?

It is 100% ridiculous; i just watched this program for the first time a week ago or so, and could not believe what i was watching and hearing.

Again, i have no issues with tattoos, some of my closest friends have one or two as well; also from time to time -very rare though- i can see some tattoo with a design a find interesting or unique, but the majority of tattoos i see are either irrelevant or plain ugly.


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2007)

Also i wonder if most of the people who have tattoos do consider the fact that as time passes, one grows old, and most of the times -majority of cases- growing old means the skin wrinkles and even worse, the skin can commence a "hanging" process.

Or what about becoming fat as you grow old, and ideals and lifestyle of youth go astray? What will happen to tattoos that are located in body parts where fat deposits increase their volume?

I have met sooo many people currently in their 40s, 50s, that can show you a photo when they wer 20 and even early-mid 30s, and were thin and in some cases fit. They sigh when their eyes move from the photo to the bulky bellies they have today.

People like me, in their early 20s, can certainly have a good time in proudly displaying tattoos...while you are thin and even very fit...but wait for another 2 or 3 decades to pass by your window and you can be sure the sight isn´t likely to be nice at all.

Do you think of this?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Well Udet as for the TV shows. I dont watch them.

As for the illiterate people getting tattoos? 
90 percent of people with tattoos are well educated people...

I dont care what it will look like when I am 90 (god willing I live that long) and I will not regret it.

I think about things like this and I can honestly say no. Because:

a. I live for now. You never know when your last day alive will be.

b. I look at it as artwork and it is living art to me.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well Udet as for the TV shows. I dont watch them.
> 
> As for the illiterate people getting tattoos?
> 90 percent of people with tattoos are well educated people...
> ...



Tattoos have nothing to do w/ a lack of ability to read and write.
Rock on Adler. I like tattoos. For me, I will only get one more... but to each his own. I certainly won't give a damn what I look like in a couple decades. I'm not too concerned with what others think about me now, and I doubt that will change.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Tattoos have nothing to do w/ a lack of ability to read and write.



Yeap thats what Im saying.



mkloby said:


> Rock on Adler. I like tattoos. For me, I will only get one more... but to each his own. I certainly won't give a damn what I look like in a couple decades. I'm not too concerned with what others think about me now, and I doubt that will change.



Exactly same here brother!


----------



## Udet (Sep 2, 2007)

Adler, i understand.

Well, i did not mean all -nor majority- of people who get tattoos are barely literate for sure; the comment was rather based on the few minutes i watched of that people arts show...the guy requesting a tattoo spoke like beavis and butthead.

Sure you can not know for how long you will be on earth, but if for some weird reason i´d decide to have a tattoo i would certainly consider the possibility my body might not necessarily look as it does today in the long run. Who knows.

Also it is easy to understand a tattoo must have some sort of special meaning to the person, but i´d also consider one´s mind can change, and people who are beyond their 40s or 50s and further might agree with me: with regard to some aspects of life, you do not like certain things or no longer believe in things you did when you were in your late teens or 20s.

The most basic example of this -radical though- would be the case of someone who has the name of his girlfriend or wife tattoed on the chest or back...then the relationship breaks up or she dumps him and goes away with another man.

But as i said, if you like your tattos and are happy with them, and plan to have some more in the future, then it is a completely normal thing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

Udet said:


> Sure you can not know for how long you will be on earth, but if for some weird reason i´d decide to have a tattoo i would certainly consider the possibility my body might not necessarily look as it does today in the long run. Who knows.



To me it does not matter. I dont think I will change that much anyhow.



Udet said:


> Also it is easy to understand a tattoo must have some sort of special meaning to the person, but i´d also consider one´s mind can change, and people who are beyond their 40s or 50s and further might agree with me: with regard to some aspects of life, you do not like certain things or no longer believe in things you did when you were in your late teens or 20s.



I agree and all of my tattoos have special meaning to me.



Udet said:


> The most basic example of this -radical though- would be the case of someone who has the name of his girlfriend or wife tattoed on the chest or back...then the relationship breaks up or she dumps him and goes away with another man.



Agreed adn I would never do that.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

Im looking at hot rod pinstriping for around the neck area. Still weighing my design options up though.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Im looking at hot rod pinstriping for around the neck area. Still weighing my design options up though.



Be very careful with tats on the neck. They can have lasting negative impacts professionally...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeap thats why all my tattoos are in covered places.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Be very careful with tats on the neck. They can have lasting negative impacts professionally...



sorry I meant around the base of the neck, collar bone area.

I get you completely though mate. I not getting anything done that can be seen outside a t shirt. I realise how superficial people can be about that but hey its not worth it if its messes with a career.

Thanks for the heads up though8)


----------



## Udet (Sep 7, 2007)

For example, i had not noticed the photo posted by this guy, glfdmb18...well, he is thin and the thing seems to be fine.

But if this guy commences chumping on candy bars, chips, cookies, corndogs, burguers, nachos and pretzels, becoming a fat in the process, he will be in serious trouble with regard to how his tattoo will look, for it was put on an area of the body where fat is easy to accumulate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Udet most poeple dont care. If you have not noticed most people with tattoos are not superficial people and dont care what others think or about anything like that.

Honestly that is how everyone should be, but unfortunatly this world is ruled by superficial types.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, mkloby, over my shoulder. It looks even more ****** up in full.


----------



## Avolare (Feb 19, 2008)

Just found this forum... though I am a regular on WIX (warbirdinformationexchange.org - a Warbirds Resource Group Site)

Here's what I have so far... going for a flight/aviation theme.

















The back is still in progress... about 20 hours more to go... then I'll move on to the upper arms and chest.

Ryan


----------



## Cota1992 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Nice!!
Welcome, I hope you enjoy your time here,
Art in DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and good tats!


----------



## drgondog (Feb 19, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Research and like I said I am into Martial arts and know people who speak Japanese.



Yes - but you dishonorable Gai jin - who knows what they REALLY want to say on your behalf? Lol Hunter - I can just see "Eat Me here" in Kanji..

Get a second opinion my lad!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

HOLY CR*P!! Awesome work!! Welcome to the family mate...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

Some serious inking going on, very cool!


----------



## Avolare (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry about the multiple posts to threads, but I am not sure who is watching what...

Prompted by the tattoo discussions I saw here and at other forums, I started a blog featuring aviation and flight related tattoo work last week and I am currently seeking content. Since everyone here in these threads seems to have an interest, I figured it would be a good place to start.

First off, the website is located at Tattoos In Flight. I hope to post at least 2-3 times a week to keep some great content there... but I need your help!

If you have any aviation or flight related tattoos and want to feature them on the site, please send them to me at [email protected] and be sure to include:

- The name of the artist
- The name of the studio
- Location of the studio
- Website or email for the studio (in case anyone wants work from them)

Optionally, you can include:

- The story of why you got it
- Any other personal info (name, website, etc)

Again, if you are interested, please send them to me at [email protected]

Thanks!
Ryan K.
Tattoos In Flight


----------



## Donzi (Aug 11, 2008)

Im thinking of going with a this scene. The artist is The Art of John Wallin Liberto. Im thinking about putting it on my left arm. Here she iz


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Donzi (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea that p51 is Beautiful Doll and looks like that 109 f or g caught the business in of her LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup.....Wrong place at the Wrong time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2008)

Donzi said:


> Im thinking of going with a this scene. The artist is The Art of John Wallin Liberto. Im thinking about putting it on my left arm. Here she iz



I would not put hat on your arm. The detail of the pictures (which is great) would not come out great on such a small tattoo. It would be a shame to waste it on your arm.

If you are going to get that tattoo it needs to be large and on your back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Probably something like the ribs or back Adler..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2008)

It would make for a fine back piece.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea ,Im going to see what My options are .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you already have any tattoos?

I love tattoos and I can not wait to get my 6th and 7th tattoos.

I already have them picked out and I am just waiting for the summer to pass so I can get them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds great Adler, what are you getting?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2008)

My next two are going to be my Wings from when I flew in the Army and the other will be a dark angel on my should blade opposite the angel that I already I have.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 13, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you already have any tattoos?
> 
> I love tattoos and I can not wait to get my 6th and 7th tattoos.
> 
> I already have them picked out and I am just waiting for the summer to pass so I can get them.



Yea have 6 already, right inner fore arm have a tribal wolf which is native American, from around the north western part of the States like Oregon, Washington State. 2 Eagle feathers on the outter fore arm. Indian maiden on my upper arm with tribal around her and on my left arm upper tribal sun. Ever thing on my right arm will be dealing with native american Ideals and icons it will be sleeved out. My left arm will be towards flight such as I would like a variety or items German, American, may be some jap too Im still open with my ideas.Ill try to put pics up. Maybe some pin up girls lol does any 1 have some id like to seesomr ideas if you guys have any.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2008)

Donzi said:


> Yea have 6 already, right inner fore arm have a tribal wolf which is native American, from around the north western part of the States like Oregon, Washington State. 2 Eagle feathers on the outter fore arm. Indian maiden on my upper arm with tribal around her and on my left arm upper tribal sun. Ever thing on my right arm will be dealing with native american Ideals and icons it will be sleeved out. My left arm will be towards flight such as I would like a variety or items German, American, may be some jap too Im still open with my ideas.Ill try to put pics up. Maybe some pin up girls lol does any 1 have some id like to seesomr ideas if you guys have any.



I really like doing black and white with lots shading. I also really like portrait work like the woman I have on my leg. Here are 3 of my tats.

The first one is actually from the tattoo artists website. It is my leg though...

The face is a bit two manly in the 2nd one of the Lady Justice Statue, but once the swelling went down it actually turned out okay.


----------



## Donzi (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice Der


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys....what's new on the ink front?


----------



## magnu (Apr 10, 2009)

I am a tattoo artist and have been for the past 17 years I have 2 full sleeves, chest and large pieces on both legs. I am currently in the process of having my back piece done 58 hours so far and many more to go before it is finished. This about 40 hours worth




5 hours of colouring 




Another 5 hours worth 




Top of the chest




Inside of upper arm




]Top of the right arm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice work. I keep delaying my next one for some reason. I think I want to wait until I move, so that I can have some work done in another place of the world.


----------



## magnu (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers Adler
I was living and working in Germany for about 18 months 95 to 97 and tattoos over there were far more expensive than they were in the UK. Though it depends where you go, in a city you will be paying more especially for work from an artist with a good reputation


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

That is some BL**DY nice work magnu! Want some more ink myself and have a few ideas....but, as with everything else $$$$ is missing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

My latest that's in the works....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice Jan!

I wish I could get large peices like that, but I need to be able to hide mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Almost done....and starting to plan for my next one, on left arm. 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another one in the works.....


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure if there's a topic on this here?? Getting my first on Sept 10 after a long waiting list. Getting a Boston Bruin one on my shoulder in honour of their Stanley Cup season. Any cool ones out there by you guys to share???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool, I have a couple myself. Jan has some pretty nice Ink as well which he had posted here somewhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is the pre-existing thread that we have on the topic. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/body-art-3132.html

I personally have 6 tattoos. I am ready for my 7th. Just need to make an appointment.

This is my favorite of the six. This one is on my left leg and was taken right after it was finished, that is why it is a bit swollen and red.






This is the design of my 7th tattoo and will be on the back of shoulder next to a "good angel" that I have. Of course the tattoo will not be "censored". lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2011)

Did I accidently post that in this thread? I thought it was in the other thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2011)

I merged them...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2011)

Coors9 said:


> Not sure if there's a topic on this here?? Getting my first on Sept 10 after a long waiting list. Getting a Boston Bruin one on my shoulder in honour of their Stanley Cup season. Any cool ones out there by you guys to share???


 
Nice, a friend of mine has the Oilers logo right over his heart.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 10, 2011)

Five hours to go before I get my first tattoo......man I can't wait.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm an official owner of a Boston Bruins tattoo. Way Cool. Pic soon.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's my tattoo....


----------



## stona (Sep 15, 2011)

Jabberwocky said:


> However, if your looking long term, don't get one on any large muscle mass and steer away from anything really large. Both the tattoo process and the tattoo istelf atrophy muscle, and can significantly weaken the muscle around the tattoo area.



I'm not a doctor and don't have tattoos but I don't see why that would be. It's just pigment in the skin layers.
I did play a lot of Rugby against men from the South Sea Islands,many of whom had very large tattoos over very large muscle masses (thighs,shoulders and upper arms for example) and it certainly didn't seem to weaken them in any discernable way. The word 'Tattoo' comes from that part of the world and the practice has been in the cultures of these people for centuries. Having tried to stop them and been on the wrong end of some ferocious tackling I wish the practice had atrophied their considerable muscle! 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2011)

I like that Bruins tattoo! 8) I got one my right arm during the summer. It's the serpent from the Alfa Romeo logo.

It's like this....


----------



## muggs (Feb 13, 2012)

A bit of inspiration for those in need 














More here : Tattoos In Flight: The Boldest, Most Bad-Ass Airplane Body Ink | Danger Room | Wired.com


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2012)

Posted these on another post. My son on the left and oldest daughter on the right.







My youngest daughter(18)wants the same now. I have none.

Geo


----------

